# CBBT fishing for Drums and Reds



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

How would you fish for them near the Islands of the Bridge Tunnel?What type of hole would I look for?What to use?And How to hook them?opcorn:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Try sight casting a white yellow or chartruese 1oz or 2oz bucktail with a 6" curly tail with the same color.


----------

